# Goldfish = best scavenger/cleaning fish



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

bought 4 feeder goldfish to see if my oscar would go for them. ( i do not feed my fish feeder goldfish ever, i just wanted to try it for fun). Anyways, my oscar ripped 2 in half and spitem out, but the remaining two are just swimming around in the tank now. They keep my tank spotless, they scavenge all the left overs, and eat everything on the rocks and gravel. People were telling me to get things like clown loaches but i think i found a cheaper solution , not to mention im not a fan of the loaches. From now on my cleanup crew will be the 2 polypterus who stir up the debris from the sand into the filter, and the goldfish until the other fish get big enough to swallow them.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I agree

I use some type of odd ball goldfish that was by mistake put in a bag of feeders. Thing is huge now and it literally eats all day and all night. It's the best cleaner I've ever seen. I had it with my FRT and geo's and had to move it tongue tank with my big Panaque because my FRT was not getting any food lol
I would get another one but I have not seen another one that looks like it and I hate the look of the fancy goldfish and feeders are freaky unless you get one that does not swim around like it's got no soul lol


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Thats pretty interesting, although I would watch out for unhealthy feeders especially in the warmer weather when they tend to get too much heat while shipping. 

I would still stick with corydoras for bottom feeders because goldfish can get huge. =x


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i thought using goldfish would be counter productive as they are a very dirty fish (poops a lot) i use a combination of corys, yoyo loaches, chinese algea eaters and my secret weapon Garras


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

For one corys are way too small to be kept with my Panaque one hit from a pectoral fin and te cory would be bent in half. 
Loaches are good but too small as well and too skittish. I don't want go risk some poor little fish just to stir up the crap in my tanks.

The goldfish actually eats crap and stir up anything it sees on the bottom it does not stop for a second. I have yet to see it just relaxing it's litaerally all over the tank 24/7
I also have about 30 apple snails in each tank to eat the saw dust the Panaque make so my filters don't get filled with it. The snail poop is easier on the filters.


----------

